# Game Thread: Blazers @ Clippers (Merged)



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Los Angeles Clippers</font></font></center>

<center>11-6-06
TV: None
7:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_

 *VS* 



_*Other Matchups*_

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Martell Webster*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (2-1)</font> <font color=blue>Los Angeles (2-1)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

meh, i dont see us pulling this one out......should be close though!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Game Thread: Blazers @ Clippers*

<center><font size=6><font color=black>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=red>Los Angeles Clippers</font></font></center>

<center>11-6-06
TV: NBALP
7:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_

 *VS* 



_*Other Matchups*_

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Jarrett Jack*
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (2-1)</font> <font color=red>Clippers (2-1)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

A big Problem Portland has had in many of the games so far is coming out ice-cold. 

It's probably a mixture of inexperience, nerves and being matched up with a team that's better than they are. 

Whatever it is, I hope the coaching staff does something about it. Change the opening plays, the shootaround time... whatever. A team of our caliber can't afford to get down in the first quarter against better teams like the Clippers.

I feel good about tonight, though. Oddly enough, I think we matchup okay with this team. If Randolph can equal Brand's production, a big night by someone else (cough, Webster, cough) could be the difference.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*



Samuel said:


> A big Problem Portland has had in many of the games so far is coming out ice-cold.
> 
> It's probably a mixture of inexperience, nerves and being matched up with a team that's better than they are.



NBA teams typically seem to play better overall when they start slow. and when they start fast (as portland did in the GS game) they let up and often aren't able to recover.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*



crowTrobot said:


> NBA teams typically seem to play better overall when they start slow. and when they start fast (as portland did in the GS game) they let up and often aren't able to recover.


Right, but Portland was the worst team in the league last year. They may be able to shoot their way back into a game occasionally, but they don't have the personnel to mount a sustained comeback. Add in the turnover difficulties, and it's clear that they need to come out competitively.

Re: the Golden State game, I know they had a nice start (early early) but they only had a slim advantage after the first quarter. That's not exactly a fast start.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

It seems to me Portland goes ICE cold everygame, either at teh beginning or the 3rd, when there cold in th ethird they lose and when they come out cold in the beginning they have a shot at winning.....I hope they come out a little cold....lol


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

I think the reason the Blazer's are starting out cold every game is because if Roy or Zach aren't going at the beginning we have no one else to score that is why we need to start starting Martell again. And around the 2nd and 3rd quarter going with the Jack/Roy/Martell/Outlaw/Zach lineup to keep us in the game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

Same starters as against Minnesota:

PG: Jack
SG: Roy
SF: Udoka
PF: Randolph
C: Magloire

Let's hope that Webster shoots well enough that Nate is forced to play him around 30 minutes again. I understand the injury risks, but when a guy is 4-5 from 3 in consecutive games, you _gotta_ play him.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

its on directtv 653 too i think


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

Early foul trouble, two quick ones on Zach.

14-9 Clippers.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

Chris Kaman is an effective player. He's also incredibly ugly. Mokeski-esque.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

We went on a 6-0 run after my last post, so I'm trying it again. Cassell he two free throws to put them back up.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

Great to see Jack doing well. 10 points in the first qtr.

Blazers just need to hang around until the fourth, and give themselves a chance to win.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

Jarett Jack is ballin


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

End of 1st.

Portland 22
Clippers 20

Zone is good. Jack is having a great start. Magloire is a stiff. But I like our chances whenever we stay close and scrap.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

man those clippers tv guys are annoying


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

They're not that bad, and they're not that biased either....
quick to admit a mistake...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*



cimalee said:


> man those clippers tv guys are annoying


They really are... "Jack is so horrible, Blake was so much better, blah blah..." all while Jack is lighting up the Clippers.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

They havent said that at all....what game are you listening too?


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

It could be much worse. In fact, it used to be.

Walton used to be the color guy on Clips TV.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*

KXL is pissing me off.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*



blue32 said:


> They havent said that at all....what game are you listening too?


The Clippers telecast on League Pass, and yeah, that's about the gist of what they were saying. Talking about how Blake and Telfair were so much better, and all of Jack's shortcomings, ALL while he was on his little run. Then, second quarter it's, "Oh, Jack is so good, blah blah" I mean, hell. They remind me of Crapzano constantly flipflopping.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*



Nightfly said:


> KXL is pissing me off.


Me too. 

barfo


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

What's wrong w/ KXL, aside from their broadcast being way out of sync with the telecast? (seems to be about 10 seconds ahead of the tv when I turned it on)


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

at least we're playin good D =)


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*



Nightfly said:


> KXL is pissing me off.


Dude, I have NBA League Pass preview until tomorrow and even though it's league pass, the game is blocked out for me over here in San Diego, thanks to Cox Cable. I am so pissed off right now. I thought I was getting it and when it started the screen went black. ****ing infidels!


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

i dont know what you guys were talking about you guys have a good team this year, i smell a win


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Fork, if you're reading this, your boy Dixon is shooting godawful from the field again. 

And yes, I'm harping on him exclusively.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Seattle2Finals said:


> i dont know what you guys were talking about you guys have a good team this year, i smell a win


Pardon me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it you that was saying the exact opposite just a week ago?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Seattle2Finals said:


> i dont know what you guys were talking about you guys have a good team this year, i smell a win


What's your deal?


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Pardon me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it you that was saying the exact opposite just a week ago?


never said you guys had a bad team, you guys said seattle was horrible because you guys were worse then us but in reality you might be even better


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Who was that Sonics fan that bet us 1 million dollars that the Sonics would have twice as many wins as the Blazers this year. 

I'm beginning to feel like we all might be splitting 1 million dollars at the end of the season :biggrin:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> What's wrong w/ KXL, aside from their broadcast being way out of sync with the telecast? (seems to be about 10 seconds ahead of the tv when I turned it on)


KXL keeps going off the air for short periods of time.

They must be doing transmitter work.

They sure picked a bad time to do it, if that's the case.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Seattle2Finals said:


> you guys said seattle was horrible because you guys were worse then us


Anyone want to take this one? I'm still wrapping my brain around it. I'll be back tomorrow with a report, hopefully.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Clippers*



TheBlueDoggy said:


> The Clippers telecast on League Pass, and yeah, that's about the gist of what they were saying. Talking about how Blake and Telfair were so much better, and all of Jack's shortcomings, ALL while he was on his little run. Then, second quarter it's, "Oh, Jack is so good, blah blah" I mean, hell. They remind me of Crapzano constantly flipflopping.


They've been talking Jack up, they said that Portland made the right choice by keeping him. They talked about his leadership skills, they told the Miles story. What more could you possibly want from the opposing teams color guys? Not to mention that one of them sounds like he has a mancrush on Randolf. 

Rice and Barret are 100000000x more biased.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Nightfly said:


> KXL keeps going off the air for short periods of time.
> 
> They must be doing transmitter work.




the storm might be doing transmitter work : )


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'm not watching the game. did they clamp down on roy? or is he just letting others do their thing?


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> Who was that Sonics fan that bet us 1 million dollars that the Sonics would have twice as many wins as the Blazers this year.
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like we all might be splitting 1 million dollars at the end of the season :biggrin:


that was joke i wasnt serious....i just said you had a good team


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland is getting some timely O-Boards. Let's hope someone other than Randolph gets hot for the second half.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

they said jack was doing good and zbo is a monster from the clipper guys then have been pretty unbias! 

it is storming here and kxl is fading in and out


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> i'm not watching the game. did they clamp down on roy? or is he just letting others do their thing?


He injured his heel.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> the storm might be doing transmitter work : )


Trust me, the weather has *nothing* to do with KXL's problems.

(I'm a radio engineer.)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

If you have a good radio (and have it away from interference sources like TVs or Computers) you can hear the game on KBND on 1110 out of Bend in the Portland area.

It's a bit noisy, but it works at least.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> they said jack was doing good and zbo is a monster from the clipper guys then have been pretty unbias!
> 
> it is storming here and kxl is fading in and out



KXL is cutting and fading out, and it's annoying as hell! Someone wake the hampster up, and tell him that Richard Gehr isn't anywhere close by. I mean, good god, this is like taking a sledgehammer to your big toe. Or when you have a gerbil and it bites you. Or when you screw up and forget the  game is on. Or when you get stung in butt.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> Trust me, the weather has *nothing* to do with KXL's problems.
> 
> (I'm a radio engineer.)


I'm listening and not having any problems. Are you listening online or something?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I'm listening and not having any problems. Are you listening online or something?


You must not be listening to KXL in Portland.

Other wise you'd hear the station go off the air.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so what is going on?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I'm listening and not having any problems. Are you listening online or something?


That works nicely if you want to hear a commercial for Bill O'Reilly over and over and over and over...

barfo


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

zach randolph. 2007 all-star.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

Why hasent webster played I am not liking nates rotations tonight its like he dosent know what to do without roy. The whole team dosent know what to do all we have is throw down low webster could be killing um


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Big moment here. Portland down 8 and about to get knocked out of the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

since KXL has been dropping off every 15 seconds, what happened to Brandon?


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Ouch. For all you saying Webster should shoot the techs, 0-3 on a trip to the line. Quiet night from everyone but Zach and Jack.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hap said:


> since KXL has been dropping off every 15 seconds, what happened to Brandon?


Sore left foot iirc. Questionable for the rest of the game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> since KXL has been dropping off every 15 seconds, what happened to Brandon?


Injured heel at the end of the 2nd quarter, went to the locker room, tried running on it during shootaround but it didn't feel right. No official word from anyone, but it looks like he won't return.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

What is up with the FT shooting tonight w/Martell? Martell just missed 3 free throws after getting fouled on his 3 pt. attempt. He's shooting 1/5 from the line.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

why is dixon getting more minutes than roy? did roy screw up once and nate is punishing him? : )


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

oh, well at least it's not a "torn" something.

thanks for the update guys. 

this team seems to be dead without him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland makes 5 of those 10 missed free throws and we're talking about a 6 point deficit with the ball going into the 4th. 

Instead, we're down 11. Done.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jeez magloire 4 pts, 4 to, 4 fouls, 3 rebounds. sounds like the pre-season again.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

4 on 1 and Dixon shoots a 20 footer, on a night when he's 2-10... typical Juan. :nonono:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Who is this 'Zach Randolph' guy? I don't recall him being on the roster last year. Whoever he is, he sure is doing a heck of a job this year. I hope we can sign him to a long-term contract 'cause the guy is playing like an All-Star.

Half way through the fourth with 31 points, 11 rebounds, 2 steals and 3 blocks.

I'll take it.

Gramps...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

zbo is a beast , wow brand looks invisable tonight


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Regarding Roy:



Hap said:


> this team seems to be dead without him.


Perhaps he should be nicknamed 'Glue' or 'Elmer' (as in Elmer's Glue) as the team seems very different when he is in and playing as compared to how they appear tonight. In short, he is the 'glue' that holds the team together to make it competitive.

One player can make a significant difference.

Gramps...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Who is this 'Zach Randolph' guy? I don't recall him being on the roster last year. Whoever he is, he sure is doing a heck of a job this year. I hope we can sign him to a long-term contract 'cause the guy is playing like an All-Star.
> 
> Half way through the fourth with 31 points, 11 rebounds, 2 steals and 3 blocks.
> 
> ...



meanwhile brand shooting 2-7 with 4 rebounds


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I dont think he had 3 blocks in some months last year. This is vintage Z-bo.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Zach is one shot away from tying his career high for points in a game (37).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

DIXON MADE A SHOT!

Notify the president immediately.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh, just wait... Could the Blazers be mounting yet another comeback!?! :gopray:

No, doesn't look to be so.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

1120 in Eugene here doesn't have the game (same reasons KXL is having trouble?) so I'm stuck to watching the Yahoo game cast...


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Juan Dixon has shot us right out of this game it looks like from the Box score. Not that anyone else really stepped up tonight, but 3-12 is just awful.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

as the clippers announcer just said Zach Randolph is back


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Juan Dixon said:


> I'm not going to stop shooting




"I'm not going to stop shooting," said Dixon, who was 3-for-11 before he made his last shot.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> Juan Dixon has shot us right out of this game it looks like from the Box score. Not that anyone else really stepped up tonight, but 3-12 is just awful.



i'd say 35 & 13 with 3 blocks would qualify as stepping up. 

looks like jack had a great game, too 17 & 5 with 3 steals and 1 TO.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I hate Dixon. For every good game he plays and saves us, he blows and shoots us out of another. 

Martell played possibly the worst game of his career. 

Zach is back to his old self again and that was good to see, and Jack was hitting his shot. 

And boy oh boy were those Clippers announcers the most annoying and uneducated broadcasters of all time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good game guys. Not the most entertaining but still good stuff. Randolph was a monster tonight, he couldn't miss and he was everywhere.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> And boy oh boy were those Clippers announcers the most annoying and uneducated broadcasters of all time.



Don't hate.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

We played could of played a lot better.. but remember this is a Clippers team that can get really deep in the playoffs.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Dixon is turning into to Miles in the sense that he shows up one night and not the next. Webster didn't give Nate any reason to play him over Juan.

They really missed Roy out there in the 2nd half.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Don't hate.


:laugh: I'm sorry, but these guys almost made me mute the game and just watch with no sound. It was disgusting how stupid they were.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

by watching the game everytime zbo or roy touched the ball they doubled , I like how the team played well short handed against a playoff team tonight


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not sure it would have mattered any, but shouldn't Martell have been in a bit more? I realize he played poorly, but Dixon played far worse and notched 20 more minutes. Someone who is a Nate supporter needs to explain that.

And I agree, the Clipper announcers were brutal. Very, very uneducated. I think they read one of Quicks pieces in the lil o and went with it. 

Zach was outstanding
Outlaw played decent
Udoka hustled as always
Roy really needs to be more selfish on offense
Jack played a great game
Magloire stunk
Dixon stunk worse
Martell was not good
Graham was a non factor
Nate was ..... oh nevermind I don't feel like arguing with his apologists.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

That was a tough game. No Aldridge, Joel, LaFrentz, Roy (second half), still get the feeling Webster isn't 100%. This team is banged up, and no matter how much they scatched and clawed, i just had the feeling the entire second half they were outmaned . . . literally.

Oh well, I enjoyed the way they fought and scraped thoughout. I felt they really left it all out on the court (whoever could play that is). You just hope everyone can get healthly and they continue to believe in whatever it is Nate is selling to make the team compete.

LA at home on Wednesday . . . the crowd should be rockin!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: I'm sorry, but these guys almost made me mute the game and just watch with no sound. It was disgusting how stupid they were.



Why were you listening to the Clippers broadcast?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> Dixon is turning into to Miles in the sense that he shows up one night and not the next. Webster didn't give Nate any reason to play him over Juan.
> 
> They really missed Roy out there in the 2nd half.



The difference for me is that Juan is inconsistant, but tries every night. Miles doesn't give the effort night in and night out


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Why were you listening to the Clippers broadcast?



It wasn't on local tv. I was because I live out of state


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Why were you listening to the Clippers broadcast?


NBA League Pass. Ugh. Not to mention that older guy has like 4 teeth and thats about it.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Is it me, or does Magloire remind you of Chris Dudley on offense. At least Dudley used his Ivy league education to figure out he should stay away from the basketball. Jamaal has hands like a pair of Scuba fins. Someone give Lester Hayes a call and see if we can get Jamaal some Stickum.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I was watching it on league pass , everytime a clipper hits a 3 Bingo


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not sure it would have mattered any, but shouldn't Martell have been in a bit more? I realize he played poorly, but Dixon played far worse and notched 20 more minutes. Some who is a Nate supporter needs to explain that.
> 
> And I agree, the Clipper announcers were brutal. Very, very uneducated. I think they read one of Quicks pieces in the lil o and went with it.
> 
> ...


Udoka had 11 and 10 and he gets a "hustled as always"?? Come on, he had a good game. Travis has good games (this wasn't one with 9/3) and Ime has one. At least give the man some credit.

I would suspect, though none of us can really know, that Webster's minutes are being limited to ease him back from the back pain, especially since this would be the third game in four nights. You don't want to take a guy with a back injury, no matter how minor and just throw him out there for 48 minutes every day.

Keep in mind that Dixon, while he has his shining moments, will probably produce more alcoholics in Portland than any billboard advertising ever would...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Juan Dixon blows and it's simply unacceptable to play Webster as little has he did, not to mention only getting to take 3 field goals the whole game. Just retarded.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

According to CBS sportsline, the Clips had 10 more points off of TOs than the Blazers, and 10 or 12 more off of "2nd chance" points.

The first is (at least in part) the reflection of a young team that hasn't come together yet. The second is more of a red flag. Given that Zach and Udoka combined for 23 boards, you can't really gripe at them. It appears the center position is still a gaping wound. Whoever is playing the "2" is going to have to help pick up the slack.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

dxon wont be resigned (thankfully its his last year) nor will jamaal

Graham was a mistake....

Why cant our guys stay healthy!!!!!!!!!!??????????? geez its only the 4th game of the season!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

The radio broadcast must not have been Lawler and Smith...?? Was it? If so those are some unbiased guys who know the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't believe I forgot to watch this game! I made my prediction around four pm and check what time the game was on but after my wife got home we started to watch TIVO stuff and I compeletely forgot! Oh well, I'll be at the LA game. That should be fun!

Man, hope Roy is ok!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Tough game for the Blazers... the Clips are a big, good, deep team and it was always going to be tough to keep up. I thought the Blazers played hard and pretty well in stretches but just didn't have enough offensive weapons.

Incredible game from Z-Bo. This guy is doing everything right this year. I think the Two-Minute Hate brigade among the fans really need to redirect their venom solely onto DMiles or, better yet, Magloire. That guy sucks! Zach does not deserve it any more. He's putting up huge numbers, but also playing hard and smart. I couldn't be more impressed.

Solid game from Jack and Ime. Beyond that, not much. Dixon and Magloire were terrible. Martell was bad. Travis was mediocre. By the fourth quarter the Clips were just sending everybody to cover Z-Bo, and even though he was making good passes and hitting open guys, no one else could step up to give us the scoring we needed to catch up. 

Let's hope Roy gets back real soon. We need him badly. And let's hope Travis and Martell both earn more minutes and continue to improve. 

Stepping Razor


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I hate to say this, but Chris Kaman is a top 5 Center in the league.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> 1120 in Eugene here doesn't have the game (same reasons KXL is having trouble?) so I'm stuck to watching the Yahoo game cast...


KPNW had the Seahawks game on instead of the Blazers tonight, which is why you didn't hear it on 1120.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> The radio broadcast must not have been Lawler and Smith...?? Was it? If so those are some unbiased guys who know the game.




It was them. I thought they were more uninformed about the Blazers thanbias....Although they were brutal when talking about Randolph.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> KPNW had the Seahawks game on instead of the Blazers tonight, which is why you didn't hear it on 1120.



These radio stations DO know that they are in OREGON correct?


----------

